
More than 7000 refrigerators found online with default user/password - walrus01
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/08/industrial-refrigerators-defrost-flaw/
======
mvid
The companies are trying to shift blame to more than likely entirely
technically illiterate customers. How hard would it have been to randomly
generate passwords for each unit and have them attached to the door?

~~~
stu432
These aren't consumer refrigerators, these are industrial refrigerators, most
likely exposed to the internet intentionally for remote monitoring purposes by
sysadmins who should know better.

------
tapasbalu
[https://youtu.be/A48AJ_5nWsc?t=231](https://youtu.be/A48AJ_5nWsc?t=231)

